# Custom ICS or Custom X



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Peeps,

I'm somewhat of a noob... ok I lie, I'm a complete noob. With that statement straight, I contradict myself (a little) by saying I've read several posts about the ICS system and what people's thoughts are. However this post isn't about Burton's world domination attempts with ICS.

My contemplated purchase would be my first board. I started snowboarding this year and loved it, so much so that I want to try and get out about 4 or 5 times a year. I want one board and have been between the Custom ICS and Custom X. Does anyone have any recommendations between the two of which is the better all-around board?

Thanks,


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Custom...it's softer so more forgiving for a noob.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Agreed. Custom over Custom X

But for further advice, what makes you want to spend that much money on a first set-up? One that IMHO you're not good enough to appreciate yet. I don't know what Burtons pricing is for '10 but for last season your minimum cost for a Custom ICS and ICS bindings was $800, not including boots. Thats a lot. My dream set-up of all time costs just a little more than that...with boots!

If you want a beginner freindly board that you can progress on and even kill it with once you are a better rider, look at boards like the CAPiTA Quiver Killer, K2 Believer, Ride Antic... much more affordable boards that don't limit you to buying $250 and up bindings. Instead of dropping $800 on a setup, you can easily drop to $550. For the ultimate penny pincher setup thats still worth riding, get a CAPiTA Stairmaster and Union Cadet DLX. That will run you $490 plus tax (+shipping if you order online from somewhere that charges it).


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

I've found the Custom for about 250 and the Custom X for 375, but without bindings. I don't mind spending the money on a first setup but I was thinking around 500 or so. However if the Custom X is better in the long run I don't mind dropping the extra 125. 

I'm more concerned about getting a better all-round board, however that might be the lack of experience talking but I'm also thinking about the stiffer board (X) coursing a harder learning curve.

Your probably right about the skill level and appreciation, but I'm thinking more long term. I don't want to outgrow the setup over a year or less, so I'd prefer a better setup now and save the money later. Thanks for the recommendations I'll defiantly take a look.

Thanks,


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

The custom is truly a great all around board for riding everything. The custom X is for those who ride big backcountry booters and need that stiff flex. The custom isn't really soft either. I would say it's just above a medium flex.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I didn't want to say anything at the beginning, but if you're concerned about keeping the board and progressing with it, why not look elsewhere. I have anything against Burton, but I think there's so much more available for so much less that doesn't have the Big "B" on it.


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

That makes a lot of sense, so the Custom is a better all-round board? What about some of the other boards? Is there a better all-round in your opinion?

Secondly, If I do go for a second board later that's more specific I'm kind of screwed with the ICS System, so I can lead onto 2 other questions... 1) How do other Burton boards fare up again the competition for more specific terrain? and 2) when people have 2 boards, do they stick with one set of bindings or is it too much hassle?

Thanks,


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

DC5R said:


> I didn't want to say anything at the beginning, but if you're concerned about keeping the board and progressing with it, why not look elsewhere. I have anything against Burton, but I think there's so much more available for so much less that doesn't have the Big "B" on it.


This is great stuff, thanks people.

I'm not name chasing, more to the point it was recommended to me from a friend. I'm completely open to suggestions. So if you have any... Feel free.

Thanks,


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Burton builds some quality gear. It's just that once you go Burton, you're sometimes stuck in the Burton cycle. For example, if you buy a Burton board, you'll need Burton bindings; your board breaks but your bindings are fine, you may need to buy another Burton board. You can see the cycle. To me, there's just so much tech out there now that I want to try (ie TBT) that being limited to Burton would just be limiting.

Some other all-mountain board suggestions would be:
- K2 Darkstar/Parkstar
- Bataleon ET
- Rome Agent
- Capita Indoor Survival

And yeah, although you don't need two sets of bindings for your boards, most a set for each board.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

also can always buy used and save BUKU paper. ebay and craigslist are your friends. find what you want and search it,someone some where is selling an older version of what you want ya dig


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm an all mountain boarder and love the feel of the Custom X, howver I don't think it's necessary if you're just learning how to board. There's nothing a $700+ board can teach you that a $100 board can't, it's just not necessary. I started out with a basic package for like $175 (board, boots, and bindings). I used that setup for 2 years before finally upgrading to a Custom. Used the Custom for a year and decided to get the Custom X after test riding one. Trust me, once you start to get the hang of boarding, you'll appreciate the difference between a mediocre board, and a high performance board. You really won't be able to tell the difference when you're still learning.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i have a custom 3d 08/09 as my first board when i started riding. I think its a great board if u want an all around board that will last you for a while as you progress.
you can take it anywhere on the mountain/park...but do expect some chatter when u r going really fast.

another board that id recommend is NS SLR ...its what i woulda wanted if the custom wasnt on sale. 
i got my custom for 230. So unless u got a great deal on the custom, i wudnt advise buying it at MSRP.

cant say anything about the new 09/10 custom coz i think the new customs are rocker boards.
________
Volcano vaporizer


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*1 vote for custom*

The Custom X is a sick board and hits hard. Serious weapon. However it is not for beginners. It is stiff, fast, and unforgiving. It has insane features but if you don't know how to use them this thing will wreck you. Also, it's not great for grinding. You may not be into boxes and handrails, but one day you might be. For your first board I would suggest something with a bit of flex, a couple cm's shorter than recommended (easier to control in trees until you are a solid rider), and somewhat inexpensive ( you'll bang it up pretty good on rocks, rails, trees, and douche skiers in line not paying attention to their poles). If it has to be a custom or custom x with channel, find a 09 custom off the internet and tighten up your riding. The X will be there next year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Agreed. If you want to have any chance of a good time on your 4 to 5 days on the mountain, you won't find it on a Custom X. Would you give a 16 year old with a learner's permit a 911 with a manual transmission? Of course not. The Custom is a great all around board. But a lot of manufacturers make great all around boards. Spend your cash on extra lift tickets, not a fancy ride that you can't appreciate or even control. Better yet, get some extra days AND a professional lesson or two. And no, your buddies won't teach you. They'll just bust your balls, laugh at you, then "accidently" get separated from you for the rest of the day.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

Remember this simple axiom: If you have to ask if the Custom X is the right board for you, it isn't.

--rick


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

gsxr_mike said:


> I'm an all mountain boarder and love the feel of the Custom X, howver I don't think it's necessary if you're just learning how to board. There's nothing a $700+ board can teach you that a $100 board can't, it's just not necessary.



+1

That, and by the time you're a good enough rider to really appreciate a higher end board and push it to its potential, you'll be on a 2-3 year old board.

Get something shorter, softer and cheaper to learn on and save those $$ for your second board. Or spend it on some really good boots or lessons

Besides nothing screams poser like doing the falling leaf down the hill on a $700 board.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Bones said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Besides nothing screams poser like doing the falling leaf down the hill on a $700 board.



that made me smile, i'll be lookin for that this season.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Bones said:


> Besides nothing screams poser like doing the falling leaf down the hill on a $700 board.


:laugh: +10000

Here's something I recommend, and I might get flamed on for this, but I'm going to go ahead and suggest it. Get your gear from REI, if you don't have a store in the local area, check out their website. Buy their membership (I believe it's a one time fee of $15 or so). Get your gear from them, if you don't like it, return it! I've used stuff for two seasons and returned it for full price because I was ready to upgrade to something better. 

Bought Burton Driver X boots 3 years ago, used it for two seasons, and returned them last year because I wanted to upgrade to the SL10. Got full refund, and bought the SL10 when they were on sale (actually got $40 back). I've done this with boards and bindings as well.


----------



## VietOne (Apr 1, 2009)

gsxr_mike said:


> :laugh: +10000
> 
> Here's something I recommend, and I might get flamed on for this, but I'm going to go ahead and suggest it. Get your gear from REI, if you don't have a store in the local area, check out their website. Buy their membership (I believe it's a one time fee of $15 or so). Get your gear from them, if you don't like it, return it! I've used stuff for two seasons and returned it for full price because I was ready to upgrade to something better.
> 
> Bought Burton Driver X boots 3 years ago, used it for two seasons, and returned them last year because I wanted to upgrade to the SL10. Got full refund, and bought the SL10 when they were on sale (actually got $40 back). I've done this with boards and bindings as well.


Don't be a loser and do this. I hate people who do this. Exploiting the system in this way is just bad karma and your just asking for something bad to happen to you. If you like the gear, wait til its on sale or spend the money, more than likely you will find its worth it. REI has great sales and their return policy is great. Exploiting the 100% satisfaction guarantee, again is just bad karma.


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

If you are willing to spend the money.. I vote custom.. such a sweet and forgiving board. 

Here is my story, 
Started boarding with a buddy of mine.
I got the GNU Magnatrex (wide, big mistake) wit boots and bindings for like $175. 
My buddy got the 08 custom. Once in a while we would switch boards doing runs, and let me tell you, these guys are right about appreciating good boards.  
After one season, sold the board and bindings for $100 and got myself the 09 K2www rocker with Mission bindings....and ZOhh My GOD, i love it..

Btw I got it from Dogfunk, awesome return policy, but def pricier.. 

You can also check sierrasnowboard to see if they have anything left..they ususally got the lowest prices..


----------

